# Unterwasserkamera



## rainthanner (19. März 2007)

Hallo, 

wollt euch nur mal zeigen, was die Fisch im Moment unter Wasser so treiben:  

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1070040


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (19. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

...man die treibens aber bunt.

Sind das deine Racker?


----------



## Jürgen B. (21. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Rainer,

tolle Bildqualität!
Welche Kamera benutzt Du?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Es ist eine Stiftkamera TV 7042 
Wird einfach an eine TV-Karte am PC angeschlossen. 
Licht braucht die fast gar nicht und wenn es zu dunkel wird, schaltet sie auf s/w um. 

- defekter Link entfernt -


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserkamera*

hab noch zwei Videos von "Überwasser".  

Fütterung: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1076864

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1074784


hab nämlich _myvideo_ entdeckt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------

